# AN IDEAL LIGHT FOR CLOSE WORK, (such as Carving, & Woodturning)



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a great idea Dick thanks for the review and sharing


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick,

Thanks for pointing this out.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick Thanks. I'm going to check this out.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Guys!*

I thought this would interest for those *with old, & tired eyes*,

but this is for everyone. If it helps *OLD EYES, *

it should also work for all of you youngsters out there.*<O}$*


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Dick,
that's great, also the improvement to your health

Be well Jamie


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thank you for those kind words Jamie!*


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I am in need of some task lighting and this looks like a great deal; even at the regular price of $20. I'm also a fan of LED lighting.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Dick.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Dick Iam going to get one of these for over my router table. I just got a incra jig and this should help me see those 1/32. March 18th. I go in for catarack evaluation for surgery. Has your surgery made a big difference in your vision?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice light, but, a nicer project goin on there. awesome


----------



## scottie (Aug 12, 2010)

Now clamp that bad boy down so it doesnt' tip. It is amazing what cataract surgery can do for your vision ).

My experience was that the decline in vision is gradual, you think for a while it's just time for a new set of glasses "one of these days". You blink a lot trying to clear it and you blame it on tired eyes from the computer or the reading. It was the night vision, or lack thereof, that pushed me over the edge in thinking something more was wrong. (could not see a curb…dark yes, but should still be there, right? Well, it wasn't for me) However, the change in my case was rather remarkable after surgery. I did not realize how bad it was. (I had one eye-age 44!)


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Never mind the lamp Dick that carving work is beautiful that is going to be one fine instrument
Best wishes to you both
Trevor


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

good idea…the lighting in my shop is not good at all…but I really notice when I turn…so this would help…


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

nice lite thanks for sharing


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

That is a powerful review. Walmart.com is now all sold out of all of them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

LED should be a lot better for carving than a CFL. Geetting rid of that cloudy haze probably did make a big difference!!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

That's great Dick! 
I recently saw a simular one in a catalog for a $100.00.
Dave


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I wish to thank you all for the tremendous response to this review.

For those asked about how my post cataract surgery outcome,

I rate it an A+. My right eye now has been corrected for astigmatism,

so I can handle distance without glasses with that eye.

If I ever need surgery to the other eye, it would be nice to have that corrected also.

The worst part of this procedure was the recovery. Having to wear a patch over the eye was uncomfortable.

Also, waiting three weeks for my new glasses, only to have to get them redone,

because I had double vision, the optical shop my insurance used

had a new employee measure me for for the new glasses, & got it all wrong,

so I had to wait another three weeks, what a bummer.

I am now satisfied with the outcome.

I'm sorry to hear that these lamps are sold out, but they should restock quickly.

When checked the availability in the Hibbing store early yesterday it showed out of stock,

but later in the day it was restocked.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I may be the blame for the shortage in our store, because I ended up buying three,

after taking Barb's advice to get them for other areas of my shop.*


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I appreciate this post because I've been looking for work lights in Home Depot and Lowes with not much luck. I'll definitely take a look and I sure do like the price. I'm sorry about all of your sight problems but I hope that all has been corrected now. It looks like you do some very nice carving. That's why I need the lights. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Those lamps look like they have the same mechanism for positioning the lamp as my venerable lamps perched on my central pillar:










You can see part of the support arm of the red one to the left, and then there is the orange one over the RAS. If that Walmart lamp has that mechanism, or something like it, I will go buy some. Those lamps are over 30 years old. I replaced the sockets with porcelain ones, put in a new switch and rewired them, just so I could use oversize bulbs. Now I just use the new fluorescent ones. The positioning mechanism is great.

Do the Walmart lamps position well?

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jim!*

*The lamps adjust easily, & stay in place. You can remove the lamp from the base which is very heavy,

& drill and mount in different places of your choice. I was just at Walmart for groceries this morning,

& they still have the colored ones at $15.98, & the black at $19.99.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dick*
I'll take a look, time permitting, before I go on vacation Friday. I have been looking for lamps with that type of arm, but no dice. 
Thanks much, Dick


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Just picked mine up. Thanks Dick


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Billp!*
*Let us know how you like it, once you get to using it.

It was about March of last year when I found out I needed Cataract surgery.

Time sure does fly. I've never met anyone yet who wasn't satisfied about having Cataract surgery*.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Dick it really works great thanks for the idea. I meet with the Surgeon In March. Can't wait my vision has really gone down hill fast.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Billp,

I'm glad to hear that you like it.

We wish you a great success with your surgery.*


----------

